# MidIowa tractor show Sept 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Marshalltown Iowa tractor show Sept. 28, 2004 during the Oktemferfest.

Here is a link:

http://www.oktemberfest.com/schedule.htm


----------

